
A Global Inventory of Organized Social Media Manipulation [pdf] - pulisse
http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk/wp-content/uploads/sites/89/2017/07/Troops-Trolls-and-Troublemakers.pdf
======
Boothroid
Wow, terrifying stuff. Don't want to go all Godwin, but Goebbels would be
proud.

